

When to drop the F-bomb and other negotiation techniques - eduardordm
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-01-04/how-not-to-negotiate-like-congress#r=hp-ls

======
lmb88
I find it socially unacceptable to refer to the word "fuck" as "the f-bomb",
it makes me cringe every time.

